# Ground Blind tactics



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I put up a ground blind this year on some property and I need some advice/help. An hr after I put it up on Saturday afternoon I had a 12pt buck less than 20 yds from my blind. No shot  Problem was that I was sitting on a stool in the middle of the blind where I thought gave me the best shot out of 2 openings. I could not scoot out of my chair and over to the far left corner without sounding like opening up a bag of Doritos so....how do you ground blind hunters sit and hunt from your blind?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

You gota be BERRRRY BERRYYY QUIET. (sorry couldnt resist).I just clear out a spot big enough to manuever quietly in the middle.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What floater said, clear the ground inside that blind so there's no sounds from that & move slowly. I've killed 30 or more deer & none from a tree, but you have to be careful. Wind direction, sun, trails, etc. have to all be considered when choosing a blind site & DON'T hunt it if the conditions are poor.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im very new at ground blinds, so my game might be off some.lol.. im wearing black or dark solid colors, black gloves, black face paint or head mask. i try to sit as close to the back wall as i can so i have lots of room to kneel or move around. i also made a really thick pad that raises me about 3" out of the folding chair i sit in, i have a big brown beach towel i lay over the chair and pad, it seems to keep the noise down when i shift around. i also try to keep my shooting lane out of one window only, seems easier this way. i just sat in it tonight for 3 1/2 hours and it rained the whole time, yet i stayed dry till i left. i love this blind stuff and plan on using much more. like i said im new to it, so im in the learing stages. i hope those with more experience contribute to this thread and help us rookies out. 

one question for T-180, you said "dont hunt if the conditions are poor" what do you mean by this?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

fishwendel2 said:


> I put up a ground blind this year on some property and I need some advice/help. An hr after I put it up on Saturday afternoon I had a 12pt buck less than 20 yds from my blind. No shot  Problem was that I was sitting on a stool in the middle of the blind where I thought gave me the best shot out of 2 openings. I could not scoot out of my chair and over to the far left corner without sounding like opening up a bag of Doritos so....how do you ground blind hunters sit and hunt from your blind?


wear black from head to your toes


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

EZ,
I was referring to mainly wind direction for any given stand. Blind or not, the buck will scent you if the wind is wrong. I mainly build blinds out of material in the woods and have several to choose from, so there's always an option ; now if I can keep my youngest out my favorite one when the wind is wrong, I'll be OK.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks T-180, i thought you might of been talking about rain, i do notice when im inside and its raining, the rain drops can be pretty loud. i always wondered if that spooked them or if the rain would drown out that noise.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You can open a window on both sides and still be ok as far as the deer seeing you. Main thing I try to do is not open the back windows. It's good to have a liitle heads up that the deer is coming so you can position yourself in the blind.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't sit in the middle of my blind. I sit at the furthest point from my viewing areas. I then stand up, keeping bent at the waist and kneel on the ground to take my shots. I also wear full camo in the blind. Especially a full face mask. :!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

When I use a ground blind i sit in the middle of one wall and dont open that window. this gives me plenty of room to turn and a dark background to keep from silhouetting myself. the side windows get unzipped at an angle. Zipped by my head and open more towards the front of the blind. the front window is opened evenly across the front. I try to use a swivel stool so the turning is quiet.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...but mesh or no mesh for you blind hunters? I love the mesh for concealment, but it is a bear to see through when the sun hits it directly or in low light conditions. 

Hunted out of mine last night and realized I need a bigger one. It is very cramped to draw in.

Lg_mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont think im using my mesh any longer on my shooting windows. maybe on the sides. i had 3 deer between 20-50 yards away looking right at me tonight thru the open front window(no mesh). 2 of them were hanging around for about 25/30 minutes. id hit the bleat can they'd look at the blind, go back to eating. it looked like they could care less if a blind was up, i know they didnt see me because i even waved at them, seriously, i waved. i was dressed in black shirt, black face, black gloves and black hat. i moved my camera from one side of the blind to the other and taped the whole thing. only reason i didnt shoot was because one was a button buck and one was a yearling and the other one just moved out of range while i was goofing off.lol.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

good question on the mesh.....does anybody else shoot bolts through it? I never have, but I have to think it would mess up the trajectory a little bit......

anybody tried it?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have shot both bolts and arrows through it with no negative effects. My only problem with it is the ability to see through it during certain conditions.

Lg_mouth


----------

